# Anyone near Leicester who can help?



## Doncat (Nov 30, 2010)

*Anyone near Leicester (or Coventry) who can help?*

I found a feral pigeon trying to get in Asda last week... it had apparently been trying to get into the shop all morning and wasnt flying at all. I bent down and picked him up without any problem. I nipped him to the vet for a quick check, where he proceeded to flap his wings and seemed healthy enough, though quite thin. They said they would have to pts so I took him home and put him in a cage where I have been feeding him up on bread, crumbled fat ball, squeaker seed and fluids. 

His poops were quite watery but have firmed up slightly though still mushy... he seemed to have a red/bald patch on the corner of his wing though this doesnt seem to be easily visible now and he moves ok. He shakes his wings and makes a chirp when I go into feed him so I was hoping to release. Problem is, I dont have an area big enough to let him try to fly and the weather has got awful here so I'm assuming if he struggled to find food before the snow, he'll struggle even more now. 

The local wildlife place suggested releasing but I'm not happy to just let him go without checking flight first and knowing he has an area where food is available... I cant let him go at my house as I have 3 cats. Does anyone know of someone who helps rehab pigeons of have an aviary he can try to fly in or even stay in til the weather picks up? I'd happily keep him til spring but dont have suitable accomodation for him and think he needs to be with his own kind. I'm guessing he was one of this years youngsters. Any help of advice much appreciated. Donna


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Which was the sanctuary that recommended releasing? There are a few around the Northampton area, one might agree to keep it over winter and release it with other pigeons as a mini flock in early spring..

There is someone in Northampton that used to have an aviary, maybe she still does, I will ask her to look at this thread.

Quite a way from you, but a good place for him to go would be Wing and a Prayer in Norfolk. It could pobably fly free there as soon as it is fit and get food and shelter.


----------



## Doncat (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Kibworth Wildlife said to release after a week of feeding up, but to be fair I dont think she realised he was a youngster. Dee at a Wing and a Prayer gave me the link to this place... its probably a bit too far away for me in this weather. My OH is from Coventry so that area would be ok to get to. 

Don


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You could try:

Nuneaton Warwickshire Wildlife Sanctuary
78 Oaston Rd 
Nuneaton
Warwickshire
CV11 6LA

Telephone : 02476 345243
Mobile : 07909 555 310 or 07855 466 169 


Animals in Need
Pine Tree Farm
London Road
Little Irchester
Northants

01933 278080

Safewings
46 South Street
Isham
Northamptonshire
NN14 1HP,
United Kingdom.

01536 726113

Treat pigeons, cannot keep unreleasables but will probably hand them back to rescuer or to a sanctuary if requested to do so.

NANNA Animal Rescue
Northamptonshire Animals Needing Nurturing and Adoption
Higglety Pigglety Farm
Finedon Road (A6)
Irthlingborough
Northants
NN9 5UB

0771 988 0998

Website

Postal Address:


145 Addington Road 
Irthlingborough
Northants 

Tel: 01933 650372


----------



## Doncat (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all your help, have hopefully now found the perfect home for Mr P, just need the weather to behave.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Doncat said:


> Thanks for all your help, have hopefully now found the perfect home for Mr P, just need the weather to behave.


Not much chance of that here at the mo, 14" and still falling


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Not much chance of that here at the mo, 14" and still falling


Far out Quazar! I live in the semi tropics so that picture of snow looks so very beautiful to me. Hard to imagine birds living in that.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Bella_F said:


> Far out Quazar! I live in the semi tropics so that picture of snow looks so very beautiful to me. Hard to imagine birds living in that.


Looks are totally different to reality lol
I must admit, I like snow.....in moderation but...
Its been snowing more or less constantly for the last 6 days and has literally brought major cities to a standstill.
Major roads are passable - just, but the constant ongoing barrage just makes things worse.
Edinburgh Airport has been closed for the last 2 days, Even the Forth road bridge was closed completely for around 12 hours (first time in its history) as they couldnt keep it clear (They cant Grit the bridge as the salt would damage the structure)
My car is currently stuck at the bottom of the drive, even if I dug it out I couldnt go anywhere coz everyone has abandoned/parked cars in the middle of the streets in the estate and near enough impossible to navigate around in the ice.
I'd swap you for the semi tropics anytime


----------

